# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm từ chuyến đi du lịch Thái Lan của mình - Du lịch Thái Lan

## Meoluoi9x

E thấy đây là Box du lịch và ăn chơi giải trí vậy mà ít bài về các chuyến đi quá, nên e nó xin được mạn phép làm quả chia sẻ chút ít kinh nghiệm du lịch theo diện tự túc "ta ba lô" của e nó để các bác trong Box đọc cùng quan tâm và chia sẻ cùng e nó vậy. Bên cạnh đó e nó cũng hy vọng các bác bớt chút thời gian cùng chia sẻ kinh nghiệm những chuyến đi, trải nghiệm hay địa điểm ăn chơi, ngon, bổ, rẻ mà các bác biết cho a e làm lưng vốn đi du lịch vậy.

Đầu tháng 9 vừa rồi e có chuyến du lịch sang Thái Lan, phần kinh phí vé máy bay do công ty cũ đài thọ nên e cũng ko rõ là hết bao nhiêu. Chỉ xin nói về các chi phí ngoài vụ đó để các bác đc biết. Việc đầu tiên khi đi ra nước ngoài là các bác phải làm 1 cái hộ chiếu, kinh phí làm hộ chiếu là 200k và thời gian hẹn lấy hộ chiếu là trong vòng 1 tháng. Nếu bác nào muốn làm nhanh có thể làm dịch vụ, mất thêm khoảng 1T nếu là ng lạ còn 500k nếu là ng quen trong vòng 7 ngày lấy đc.

Sau khi có hộ chiếu rồi các bác chỉ việc chờ ngày lên máy bay( công tác chuẩn bị đồ đạc thì thôi e ko cần liệt kê các bác nhé). Theo e đc biết thì nếu bay bằng Hàng Không Thái (ThaiAirWay) thì có chuyến buổi trưa vào lúc 11h15 cất cánh, để đi ra sân bay thì có nhiếu cách nhưng theo e các bác nên đi xe Buýt , e đi tuyến số 7 ở bến xe Kim Mã, thời gian đưa đón của tuyến Kim Mã - Nội Bài là từ 5h sáng cho đến 10h đêm, cứ khoảng 15p lại có 1 chuyến và có cả thêm xe tăng cường nên khỏi sợ lỡ chuyến. Giá vé đồng hạng là 5000VND/ng (quá rẻ các bác nhỉ trong khi đi taxi mất 200k) ,Nếu bay chuyến 11h15 như e các bác nên đi từ 8h30 là vừa , từ bến xe ra đến sân bay mất khoảng 1h30p thôi, ra đến nơi các bác đến quầy kiểm tra vé và hành lý , theo kinh nghiệm của e nếu các bác ko đem vali quá 15kg thì nên xách theo luôn lên máy bay chứ đừng gửi lại mất công lấy, sau khi làm xong thủ tục đó e còn phải điền tờ khai xuất nhập cảnh đồng thời đóng phí sân bay là 14USD (bây giờ thì phí đó + luôn vào giá vé cho đỡ bất tiện rùi). E không nhớ rõ chi tiết phần khai xuất nhập cảnh thế nào nhưng có 1 phần quan trọng ở mặt sau phần khai các bác ko đc quên nếu ko bọn nhân viên ở đó nó bắt viết đi viết lại mà chẳng thương tiếc đâu. Tiếp sau đó đến cửa hải quan để kiểm tra hộ chiếu, phần này hơi bị " endy câu" đứng mỏi cả chân. Qua cửa đó đến cửa an ninh các bác phải tháo tư trang và điện thoại để qua máy soi kiểm tra. Khâu tiếp là ngồi ở phòng chờ đến giờ lên máy bay ạ.

Mệt ! các bác ạ nhưng đc cái nhìn mấy cô tiếp viên và đoàn trưởng của bọn Thái vừa đẹp trai và xinh gái nhìn mà chỉ muốn quên mất hành lý  . Khi đến sân bay Thái phải qua quầy kiểm tra passenger lần nữa, chẹp chẹp   bọn này đc cái hơn Việt Nam mình là có cái camera kiểm tra và thủ tục cũng có nhanh hơn 1 chút. ra đến bên ngoài sân bay Thái các bác đừng nên bắt taxi bừa bãi vừa đắt mà lại chở đi lung tung, nên đứng xếp hàng và bắt xe taxi có màu xanh đỏ hoặc xanh vàng là an toàn nhất, các bác muốn đi về khách sạn nào thì cứ đọc tên hoặc viết ra chúng nó sẽ nhìn vào đó rồi phát giá. E đi về đường KhaoSan nên giá là 250Bat. Tùy từng nhu cầu mà các bác nên chọn khách sạn hoặc guesthouse mà nghỉ lại nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của e mọi người nên đi bộ 1 vòng để tham khảo giá cả cũng như phòng thuê, e tiền ít nên chọn thuê 1 cái phòng ở gethouse , giá phòng singleroom là 190bat bao gồm 1 giường + 1 Fan(quạt trần) nhà tắm và vệ sinh thì share(chia sẻ). À chút quên là các bác nếu đi du lịch bụi như kiểu e thì trước khi đi nên học mấy câu tiếng Thái để còn trả giá :
1> Sawashdikha (nữ nói) : Xin Chào 
2>Sawashdikhap (nam nói: Xin Chào
3> ThaoLai : Bao nhiêu
4> Pèng Mác : Đắt quá
5> Mê pệt " không ăn cay
Tôm yam kung: Canh chua tôm.Kung jang: Tôm nướng.Pù: Cua.Jằm un sên sài tha lê: Salad miến tôm & mực.
Còn nếu bác nào có chút vốn liếng tiếng anh thì càng tốt vì dân Thái là dân du lịch nên nói tiếng a cũng ko tồi lắm, được cái chúng nó cũng thân thiện hơn dân việt mình  ko biết e có hơi quá ko nhỉ?
À quên cái vụ đổi tiền nhỉ, các bác nên đổi tiền từ ở nhà đi vì theo e sang đấy đổi bị lỗ mất gần 100bat. Ở nhà nếu đổi tiền các bác cứ ra Hà Trung mà đổi khoảng 430k đc 1000bat, tính ra thì khoảng 400VND/1bat.
Ở BKK và PTY rất dễ đổi tiền: Sân bay, trước cổng chùa, nhà hàng ăn, và có thể hỏi ngay ..
Tiền tiêu không hết hôm về đổi lại tại sân bay của Thái Lan (Vào tận bên trong cũng có chỗ đổi - sau khi đã làm thủ tục hải quan, biên phòng).

A, đây các bác ạ, các bác nhớ mang đồ dùng cá nhân đi nhé, bàn chải đánh răng, thuốc đánh răng, khăn mặt, đừng dùng đồ của Khách sạn nhé. Còn thì cũng bình thường như đi chơi các nơi khác thôi.

Đi tour BK-PT thì sẽ được tắm biển nhiều, mang đồ tắm biển đi ạ. Với lại ở PT họ có bán loại xà-rông để quấn quanh người khi đi tắm, bằng vải lanh in hoa trông giống như 1 cái khăn quàng khá to và đẹp, các bác mua về làm quà thì mọi người ở nhà thích lắm đấy ạ.

1- Về đồ dùng cá nhân: 
Thời tiết Bangkok và Pathaya quanh năm nóng như mùa hè, các bác nên mang đồ nhẹ nhàng, mát mẻ thôi. E thử liệt kê nhé: 
- Quần áo mùa hè (hai dây, ba lỗ, váy, quần soọc... vô tư - sao cho nhẹ nhàng và thoải mái nhất). Có thể mang theo 1 cái áo dài tay chống nắng mỏng.
- Dép hoặc giầy thấp, thoáng mồ hôi. 
- Kính, mũ 
- Kem chống nắng
- Áo bơi
- Đồ vệ sinh cá nhân: Sữa tắm, nước gội đầu, kem và bàn chải đánh răng (Cái này ở ks có nhưng không được "xịn" như mình mang đi đâu). 

- Thuốc đặc trị (nếu cần); tuy nhiên bất kể đi xa đâu các bác nên mang theo mấy viên thuốc cảm và đau bụng mà bạn hay dùng quen, vì HDV không được phép mua và cho khách uống thuốc mà không có chỉ định của bác sỹ.
*** Trong suốt chuyến đi mọi người có thể ăn mặc tuỳ ý, riêng chỉ có Cung điện Hoàng Gia là mọi ng phải ăn mặc kín đáo, đi dép có quai hậu - tuy nhiên không lo vì ngay ngoài cổng có chỗ thuê váy (quấn) và dép quai hậu rồi. 

Nên mua những cái gì thật cần và cảm thấy nó hợp giá tiền. Có những thứ bán ở VNam rồi thì nên về VNam mua, khỏi phải vác nặng giá cũng không chênh nhiều, lại được bảo hành cẩn thận. 

Theo e: Đi ra nước ngoài chỉ nên mua đồ nội địa của nước ngoài thì giá cả mới hợp lý, còn các bác mua đồ nhập (Ví dụ: Mỹ, Châu Âu...) thì về VN giá cũng thế. 

- Đồ trong siêu thị (Gọi nôm na thế cho dễ): Tốt, không mặc cả, có hoá đơn và được hoàn thuế. 
- Đồ ở ngoài: Hơi khó nói nếu mình không biết xem, có thể mặc cả thoải mái và không có hoá đơn để hoàn thuế.

4 - Về ăn uống: Đồ của Thái thiên về chua và ngọt, hơi mỡ hơn Việt Nam. 

Khó có thể nói là ngon (Thực ra ngon hay không phải do khẩu vị từng người) (E thì cực sợ đồ của các nước không phải Việt Nam )

Tuy nhiên đi đến đâu cũng nên nếm thử thức ăn, đặc sản của nơi đó. 

Thái có 1 thứ vô cùng khoái: Hoa quả (Dừa xiêm - trên đường từ PTY về BKK là ngon nhất; Ổi; Xoài... đều ngon hơn ở nhà, ôi thèm quá ) chỉ khoảng 10bat là có thể ăn thỏa thê hoa quả các bác ạ.

Túm lại: Không cần mang thêm đồ ăn dự trữ, thích - có thể ra ngoài chén cái gì đó, làm tô chè, hoặc ít hoa qủa là ok.

- Cẩn thận với thể loại Tuck Tuck 20 Bạt đi tham quan tòan bộ Bangkok, sau đó dẫn vào cửa hàng trang sức (dởm)... , mà bọn nó nói khéo lắm, đại loại, 1 năm Chính phủ Thái có 1 ngày miễn thuế đồ trang sức cho khách du lịch, giá rẻ bằng 1 nửa, bảo hành, trả lại = 80% giá trị.....
Còn tiền thì cứ cầm theo tiền USD cũng được, đổi ngay tại Sân bay, cũng được giá lắm.
Đi Phuket thì cứ mua vé của Asia Airline là rẻ nhất, hai chiều Bangkok - Phuket khoảng 60$, mua ngay từ Vn, hoặc sang Thái mua (dễ hơn nhiều), có điều phải mua bằng Credit card, nó không chấp nhận tiền mặt.
- Biển ở PhuKet thì nên chọn Karon, đẹp nhất. Còn Patong thì thương mại lắm, bãi tắm chật, xấu. Có điều, ở Karon thì XXX lắm.
- Ăn Hải sản ở Phuket, cứ ăn ở mấy cái quán trông lụp xụp í, đại khái chọn cái nào rẻ mà ăn đừng ăn ở mấy nhà hàng lớn. ăn mấy hàng đó, thấy ăn cua, tôm, còn rẻ hơn ở mấy biển VN/
- Kinh nghiệm cuối cùng, các thức đồ uống, bia, bánh ngọt, đừng mua ở khách sạn, hay hàng rong, cứ vào siêu thị mà mua, rẻ hơn nhiều. E ấn tượng nhất là thằng siêu thị 7/11, đâu cũng có, giá rẻ. Đặc biệt, nếu đi mấy vùng sâu xa, thì cứ tìm thằng này mà mua, giá ở đâu cũng thế, nên không sợ đắt. Chứ nếu mua bia ở ngoài, sẽ bị chém đẹp đấy ạ.

_Chúc bác nào có ý định đi du lịch Thái 1 kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ. Cứ tự mua vé, đừng qua tour, vừa rẻ, vừa có nhiều kinh nghiệm thú vị._ 

Theo gsm

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## tkbalo01

du lịch Thái lan tự túc làm gì cho mệt bạn, công ty mình chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch thái lan giá rẻ trọn gói 6,25 triệu nè, có đi ủng hộ mình nhé.

----------


## dicho6h

*10 địa điểm mê hoặc du khách ở chốn ăn chơi Pattaya*


Pattaya là một trong những nơi bạn không thể bỏ qua khi  du lịch Thái Lan. Đến đây, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh thiên  nhiên tuyệt đẹp, hòa mình vào nhịp sống về đêm sôi động, mua sắm, ăn  uống thỏa thích. Đặc biệt, bạn còn có cơ hội được thưởng thức món “đặc  sản” của Pattaya đó là sex show.

*Bãi biển*
Có rất nhiều bãi biển để du khách thỏa thích tắm như bãi biển Pattaya,  Jomtien, Naklua Beach, Wong Phrachan, Wong Amat. Bãi biển với làn nước  trong xanh, ấm áp, gió mát dễ chịu, bãi cát vàng mịn. Bạn còn có thể  tham gia như câu cá, bơi thuyền, trượt nước, lướt sóng, chơi golf, săn  bắn, đua xe, cưỡi ngựa, chơi bowling...


  *Đảo san hô Koh Larn*
Bãi cát ở đây rộng, mịn màng, nước trong xanh nhìn rõ cả đáy biển để bạn  thỏa thích hòa mình vào làn nước mát, thử sức các môn thể thao trên  biển, thưởng thức hải sản. Đặc biệt, bạn còn được lặn sâu xuống đáy đại  dương để ngắm nhìn những rặng san hô đẹp tuyệt vời.

*Thủy cung Pattaya*
Du khách đi bộ trong đường hầm dài hơn 100m và được ngắm nhìn thế giới  đại dương sinh động, kỳ thú: Từ những rặng san hô rực rỡ, các loài cá  nhiều màu sắc cho đến hung thần của đại dương như cá mập, cá đuối, mực  ống.

*Chợ nổi 4 miền Pattaya*
Chợ nổi cũng là một trong những nét thú vị khi bạn đến Thái Lan du lịch.  Khu chợ này bày bán đủ các mặt hàng rau củ quả, thức ăn, đồ lưu niệm,  thủ công mỹ nghệ. Cả người bán và người mua đều đi lại bằng thuyền, mọi  hoạt động mua bán diễn ra nhịp nhàng như các chợ trên cạn.

*Vườn nhiệt đới Nong Nooch*
Vườn rộng 2km2 với hơn 20.000 loài cây trong đó nhiều nhất là hoa lan,  sau đó là các cây nhiệt đới khác từ 50 quốc gia trên thế giới. Khu vườn  được chăm tỉa cẩn thận từng gốc cây và bố trí vô cùng đẹp mắt. Ở đây còn  có các nhà hàng, resort cao cấp, sân khấu biểu diễn nghệ thuật, khu  biểu diễn của 42 con voi được thuần dưỡng.

*Vườn thú Sriracha*
Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những màn trình diễn ngoạn mục của hổ, cá sấu,  voi, khỉ, cá heo như chọc tức cá sấu, móc họng cá sấu, đưa đầu vào miệng  cá sấu… Ngoài ra, khách còn được xem cá heo nhảy múa, xiếc cọp, heo làm  toán.

*Công viên Mini Siam*
Mini Siam là điểm thu hút nhiều khách du lịch đến Thái Lan. Nơi đây có  những công trình kiến trúc cổ xưa, những di sản văn hoá của thế giới  theo tỉ lệ thu nhỏ khoảng 1:25 lần như tượng Nữ thần tự do, tháp Eiffel,  nhà hát Con Sò, chùa Phật Ngọc, đền kiến trúc Khmer Phimai, sân bay  quốc tế Don Muang của Thái Lan.

*Địa chỉ mua sắm, ăn uống*
Ăn uống: Dọc đường South Pattaya có rất nhiều hàng ăn ngon, rẻ với các  món như súp Tom Yum, Som Tom, xôi xoài, thịt heo nướng, rau muống xào  kiểu Thái, cá biển hấp hoặc bọc muối nướng. Khu ăn uống nữa là Walking  Street hay các trung tâm thương mại như Royal Garden Plaza, Central  Festival.
Mua sắm: Các trung tâm thương mại ở Pattaya mở cửa lúc 11 giờ. Bạn có  thể mua sắm ở Central Festival, Royal Garden Plaza, Avenua, Mike  shopping Mall.

*Phố đi bộ*
Ban ngày, nơi đây là một khu chợ bày bán quần áo, đồ trang sức, đá quý,  thủ công mỹ nghệ và hàng lưu niệm. Về đêm, con phố sôi động với những  quán bar, câu lạc bộ, quán rượu tấp nập khách, tiếng đàn tiếng hát sôi  nổi, các đôi tình nhân dập dìu.

*Sex show*
Các du khách đến du lịch Thái Lan đều háo hức với loại hình giải trí  này. Pattaya có 2 loại show đó là sex show và Tiffany show (Alzaca show  hay Pede show). Thường thì các tour du lịch đều có Pede show với chi phí  đã bao gồm trong chương trình còn sex show chi phí ngoài chương trình.

Tại Pattaya có 2 nhà hát biểu diễn Alcazar show và Tiffany show. Tiffany  Show có các vũ công được lựa chọn rất kỹ về ngoại hình. Còn Alcazar  show bên cạnh ngoại hình còn đòi hỏi vũ công phải có kỹ năng biểu diễn  chuyên nghiệp. Sau khi biểu diễn, khách được chụp ảnh với các vũ công  (phải mất tiền). Khi xem sex show, khách không được quay phim, chụp ảnh.

----------

